# FreeBSD 10.2 Gnome2 installation error



## FreeBSDer009 (Dec 29, 2015)

I recently attempted to install Gnome2 in the FreeBSD 10.2 installation I have and I get the following error:





What do I do now?


----------



## tankist02 (Dec 29, 2015)

Maybe you could try Mate (Gnome2 fork) since Gnome2 is not maintained anymore?


----------



## youngunix (Dec 29, 2015)

Unfortunately, when Gnome 3.14 became available on FreeBSD, Gnome2 was dropped. As mentioned by tankist02, you can try x11/mate or x11-wm/xfce4 (is lighter on your resources).


----------



## FreeBSDer009 (Dec 30, 2015)

youngunix said:


> Unfortunately, when Gnome 3.14 became available on FreeBSD, Gnome2 was dropped. As mentioned by tankist02, you can try x11/mate or x11-wm/xfce4 (is lighter on your resources).



Thanks. It seems as though KDE is working the best for me, but it won't let me login.


----------



## FreeBSDer009 (Dec 31, 2015)

youngunix said:


> Unfortunately, when Gnome 3.14 became available on FreeBSD, Gnome2 was dropped. As mentioned by tankist02, you can try x11/mate or x11-wm/xfce4 (is lighter on your resources).



Thanks, but Mate would let me login just like KDE4. However Xfce4 worked.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Dec 31, 2015)

FreeBSDer009, if you're sincerely interested in getting a FreeBSD desktop working for you, perhaps you should walk before you run. You've got three different threads on three different desktop environments all running concurrently, yet all with asyncrhonous information. It's a serious drain on everyone's time and patience to try and help you solve a problem in one thread that's already been resolved per steps taken in another thread. Start with one thing, get it working, and then move on to the next thing.

I know I shouldn't be presumptuous, but something really stinks here. Whether it's the fetid stench of troll (GNOME 2? Really?) or the dank odor of ignorance, I can't say, but if FreeBSDer009 can't get anything at all working then (s)he's doing something seriously wrong, either deliberately or inadvertently.


----------



## FreeBSDer009 (Dec 31, 2015)

ANOKNUSA said:


> FreeBSDer009, if you're sincerely interested in getting a FreeBSD desktop working for you, perhaps you should walk before you run. You've got three different threads on three different desktop environments all running concurrently, yet all with asyncrhonous information. It's a serious drain on everyone's time and patience to try and help you solve a problem in one thread that's already been resolved per steps taken in another thread. Start with one thing, get it working, and then move on to the next thing.
> 
> I know I shouldn't be presumptuous, but something really stinks here. Whether it's the fetid stench of troll (GNOME 2? Really?) or the dank odor of ignorance, I can't say, but if FreeBSDer009 can't get anything at all working then (s)he's doing something seriously wrong, either deliberately or inadvertently.



I'm not doing anything wrong that I can tell. I've started back to the point before I installed the desktop interfaces for all four and only xfce4 worked. As for KDE and MATE I've only been able to start the Desktop Login Manager, but not login. It seemed as though I was not going to get any further with Gnome, KDE, or MATE, so I moved on.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Dec 31, 2015)

FreeBSDer009 said:


> I'm not doing anything wrong that I can tell.



You would have to have done something.If I had to guess, I'd say it has something to do with changing your user's primary group as mention in this thread. It might have messed up the ownership of some important files. I've installed all four of those desktop environments and started them just fine just by modifying one line in ~/.xinitrc. The desktop environments/packages are not the problem--there's a systemic or fundamental flaw at work here. Take a breath, and consider what you've done from the time you installed to the time you wound up in this quandary. I'd personally recommend just backing up any important data you might have, running `pkg delete -a` as root to remove all installed ports/packages, removing all entries related to desktop environments from ~/.xinitrc and /etc/rc.conf, possibly deleting your current user account, and starting over.


----------



## FreeBSDer009 (Jan 3, 2016)

ANOKNUSA said:


> You would have to have done something.If I had to guess, I'd say it has something to do with changing your user's primary group as mention in this thread. It might have messed up the ownership of some important files. I've installed all four of those desktop environments and started them just fine just by modifying one line in ~/.xinitrc. The desktop environments/packages are not the problem--there's a systemic or fundamental flaw at work here. Take a breath, and consider what you've done from the time you installed to the time you wound up in this quandary. I'd personally recommend just backing up any important data you might have, running `pkg delete -a` as root to remove all installed ports/packages, removing all entries related to desktop environments from ~/.xinitrc and /etc/rc.conf, possibly deleting your current user account, and starting over.



I just started over from the beginning by installing FreeBSD 10.2 today and then backing up at that point. Then I attempted to install each desktop from after the point of installing the OS and None of them would install or work for me except KDE and MATE, which still won't let me login. I can't find an answer as to why none them will allow me to install them or login either. I'm getting errors while using pkg about the package not being available though, but I don't know how to fix this. Please help if you can and if it helps I will post the code by ssh from terminal into the VM's for each thread corresponding to the respective Desktop Environment it is related to.


----------



## FreeBSDer009 (Jan 3, 2016)

FreeBSDer009 said:


> I just started over from the beginning by installing FreeBSD 10.2 today and then backing up at that point. Then I attempted to install each desktop from after the point of installing the OS and None of them would install or work for me except KDE and MATE, which still won't let me login. I can't find an answer as to why none them will allow me to install them or login either. I'm getting errors while using pkg about the package not being available though, but I don't know how to fix this. Please help if you can and if it helps I will post the code by ssh from terminal into the VM's for each thread corresponding to the respective Desktop Environment it is related to.



I attempted to ssh into the VM anyway just to so if I could, but I can't and bridging the connection didn't help either. Please help if you can.


----------



## FreeBSDer009 (Jan 3, 2016)

FreeBSDer009 said:


> I just started over from the beginning by installing FreeBSD 10.2 today and then backing up at that point. Then I attempted to install each desktop from after the point of installing the OS and None of them would install or work for me except KDE and MATE, which still won't let me login. I can't find an answer as to why none them will allow me to install them or login either. I'm getting errors while using pkg about the package not being available though, but I don't know how to fix this. Please help if you can and if it helps I will post the code by ssh from terminal into the VM's for each thread corresponding to the respective Desktop Environment it is related to.



I don't see any noticeable error in /var/log/messages either and /var/log/Xorg.0.log doesn't exist, so I definitly won't have anything to show you from that. Also I even wrote instruction for all four of these, so I won't make a mistake this time and it didn't help. Also I even wrote instruction for all four of these, so I won't make a mistake this time and it didn't help.


----------

